# Solar Panel Road Ways



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

RobynC said:


> @SirDave
> 
> Do you think this is a good idea?


Absolutely not; it's a case of throwing out the baby with the bathwater for a system that that could all too easily be abused. As I said, there's already a perfectly adequate system in place that is being undermined by policy (cowardice by the republicans and a power/money grab by the democrats) to blur the true costs of transportation and which would create greater distortions in several problematic ways.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure anyone's mentioned the biggest technical problem yet: the distance an electrical current has to travel before it gets to be used in a grid. The longer the distance electricity has to travel, the larger percentage of it goes to waste/inefficiency. That's entropy for ya. Solar is only efficient when the panels are placed right AT the place where it's going to be used, as in the case of Jay Leno's car garage. Gathering up electrical currents out in locations far from where the energy will be used is pointless and wasteful.

not to mention.... can solar panel grids even use alternating current to transmit the power? You'd need tons of transformers, and if it has to be direct current then... just, wow.... all those power stations..... wasteful.

This only would make sense around high electricity use areas like stadiums, schools or factories, and given the cheapness + hardness of Asphalt vs required panel materials, it makes no sense to place solar panels anywhere but up above the ground. Maybe someday, we'll see portions of roadways In Tokyo using something like this, but not for awhile and certainly not outside very dense metropolises.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@SirDave



> Absolutely not


That's good



> it's a case of throwing out the baby with the bathwater for a system that that could all too easily be abused.


As if our government doesn't spy on us enough... if anything it needs to be dialed back a great amount.



> As I said, there's already a perfectly adequate system in place that is being undermined by policy


Actually it's the fact that the Republicans and Democrats both gain handsomely.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

noz said:


> I'm not sure anyone's mentioned the biggest technical problem yet: the distance an electrical current has to travel before it gets to be used in a grid. The longer the distance electricity has to travel, the larger percentage of it goes to waste/inefficiency. That's entropy for ya. Solar is only efficient when the panels are placed right AT the place where it's going to be used, as in the case of Jay Leno's car garage. Gathering up electrical currents out in locations far from where the energy will be used is pointless and wasteful.
> 
> not to mention.... can solar panel grids even use alternating current to transmit the power? You'd need tons of transformers, and if it has to be direct current then... just, wow.... all those power stations..... wasteful.
> 
> This only would make sense around high electricity use areas like stadiums, schools or factories, and given the cheapness + hardness of Asphalt vs required panel materials, it makes no sense to place solar panels anywhere but up above the ground. Maybe someday, we'll see portions of roadways In Tokyo using something like this, but not for awhile and certainly not outside very dense metropolises.


This is only true of low-voltage and AC. Very high (million-ish) volt DC does not suffer much transmission loss at all. In fact, DC is more efficient for transferring power.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

William I am said:


> It could be brilliant - we need roads anyway, and it can conserve space. Plus, the transmission can be part of the production, rather than producing and then having to transmit. That way, if there's a problem somewhere, the problem won't necessarily propagate along the entire production and transmission line.
> 
> New PV cells don't use glass, they use clear plastics, which can provide higher coefficients of friction than asphalt.
> 
> ...


I think that is the best idea I've heard yet. It is a more pragmatic approach that more executives would invest in as it is better to think in terms of who will put in more effort to maintain these solar cells since it has something that directly affects their personal property and will continue using them if it gives satisfactory results instead of relying on government's reluctant steps towards clean energy which will only halfheartedly see it through especially if the funds run out. Being overhead and not taking up more land-space within the city or close to the city at subway or monorail stations sounds perfect without the additional wear and tear of traffic worries of the PV cells themselves.

Sure, great, you're hired!


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Sweet. When do I start? This minimum wage BS is killing me. But washing glasses is a good use of a Math degree, right?


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

William I am said:


> Sweet. When do I start? This minimum wage BS is killing me. But washing glasses is a good use of a Math degree, right?


Sad to say there are too many Maths-post-docs washing cars and delivering pizza in my town. If only I was Ted Turner looking to light up Atlanta purely via solar energy, I would hire you. Alas, I work in the ever changing medical field with no job security myself as it so happens.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Eudaimonia said:


> Sad to say there are too many Maths-post-docs washing cars and delivering pizza in my town. If only I was Ted Turner looking to light up Atlanta purely via solar energy, I would hire you. Alas, I work in the ever changing medical field with no job security myself as it so happens.


Mmmm. Well, that's why I went with Applied and not Pure lol. I gots to move to a bigger population center! I've considered paramedic, mechanic, or Physicians Assistant though.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

William I am said:


> Mmmm. Well, that's why I went with Applied and not Pure lol. I gots to move to a bigger population center! I've considered paramedic, mechanic, or Physicians Assistant though.


There is always a shortage in the medical field for workers especially nurses. That is pretty much how I travel the world is by working as a nurse where ever I go because there is that need worldwide.


----------



## bknight554 (Sep 25, 2012)

The only way something like this would work would be to put metal heat conductive plates under the road surface.. Good luck with the maintenance though ;-)


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

This is the duplicate: http://personalitycafe.com/science-technology/238897-solar-freakin-roadways.html


----------

